# Anders Cemetery Halloween 2011 projects



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

These are some of the props that I have worked on for this year!
I Hope the pictures work!

This is a link to my album 
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1038


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice work on the rust, looks great


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Thank's alot!*

I got the idea from Allen and his $25 wall video!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

My Album


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Kool Props.........


----------

